# LA WMAs and Biloxi marsh mudmotor restrictions



## Gaducker (May 18, 2015)

There has been a hp restriction shoved down our throats if you hunt Biloxi marsh in LA

25 hp straight shaft only,  No surface drive engines allowed.   They were gona do 15hp but bumped it up to 25.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 19, 2015)

I read that on another forum. Although I have never hunted there, it seems a lot of people will be messed up by it.


----------



## T-N-T (May 19, 2015)

Is that one of those 4AM race from the landing places?


----------



## emusmacker (May 19, 2015)

restrictions make a bunch of people angry.  Some would argue the need for it and some would argue the need to not have it.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 19, 2015)

Gaducker isn't that land privately owned but leased to the state?


----------



## Gaducker (May 19, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> Gaducker isn't that land privately owned but leased to the state?



Biloxi marsh is that's how it got changed so easily because company that owns the property said that's what they want.

Theres more talk of more restrictions on Mudmotor talk so if you hunt or plan to hunt SELA go to MMT pull the public officals email addys off the thread and fire off an email to them.


----------



## TireKicker (May 19, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Is that one of those 4AM race from the landing places?


No.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 20, 2015)

Gaducker said:


> Biloxi marsh is that's how it got changed so easily because company that owns the property said that's what they want.
> 
> Theres more talk of more restrictions on Mudmotor talk so if you hunt or plan to hunt SELA go to MMT pull the public officals email addys off the thread and fire off an email to them.



They are also talking about it on Mud Motor Central. I think all of those big organized rides they have down there are part of the reason they are looking into this. From what I gathered any waters that are tidal these motors are cutting ditches and eventually causing the areas to stay full of water??? Either way that is NOT what I wanted to hear considering I am picking up my surface drive rig on Friday....


----------



## Gaducker (May 20, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> They are also talking about it on Mud Motor Central. I think all of those big organized rides they have down there are part of the reason they are looking into this. From what I gathered any waters that are tidal these motors are cutting ditches and eventually causing the areas to stay full of water??? Either way that is NOT what I wanted to hear considering I am picking up my surface drive rig on Friday....




Time to switch up,  Sell somethings , buy some things,  Adapt and overcome.   All its gona do is cause us to run outboards and dig bigger ditches...


----------



## Gaducker (May 20, 2015)

Anyone who has a mudmotor should fire off a letter to plaq parish govt officials involved in this,  There email addys are on Mud Motor talk and other similiar forums.   And pass this on to others you know.


----------



## Hunteradams (May 20, 2015)

I would love to see them outlaw any motors in areas outside of channels. Let those that are willing to put in the work reap the bennafits.


----------



## rnelson5 (May 20, 2015)

Well the guys over at MMT seemed to have gotten it squashed!

http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=8157


----------



## andyparm (May 26, 2015)

No mud motors and no motors over 25hp would've killed the local charter businesses. Most of the best fishing in the fall is done on the WMA... Of all the places to ban certain motors, this is the last place I would think they would focus on. It isn't very crowded compared to other places in LA and it's HUGE. I hunt down there at least opening week every year and never thought of it as a place that needed any extra restrictions...


----------

